# rocky 1-13



## bereafish (Jan 18, 2011)

Got this one this morning before the water really started picking up. Its a hen right?


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yes it is. A nice one also. There are some :B in the tribs now. Landed several a few days ago and 4 were about 30" and 3 of those were hens.


----------



## bereafish (Jan 18, 2011)

That second ones a pig!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

bereafish said:


> Got this one this morning before the water really started picking up. Its a hen right?


Nice fish, did you drive your DeLorean down to the rock?


----------



## bereafish (Jan 18, 2011)

DeLorean?
Not sure what you mean.


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

He is probably just jealous that you caught the fish tomorrow (in the future)


----------



## Birdie0067 (Aug 26, 2011)

DeLorean !! LMAO


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Hardy har har . I'm just messing you posted the wrong date on the report and that was the first thing that popped into my head so I posted it. I know you've seen Back To the Future right?


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

LMAO. What do steelhead eat in the future?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bereafish (Jan 18, 2011)

haha! That is funny.


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Great scotts Mcfly............... Did you use the hovercraft skateboard, so you didnt have to use your waders in the future.. lol


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

bereafish said:


> That second ones a pig!


She was really fat! 11 pounds at least.


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

BigDaddy300 said:


> Yes it is. A nice one also. There are some :B in the tribs now. Landed several a few days ago and 4 were about 30" and 3 of those were hens.
> 
> Yea! Manistees!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

nforkoutfitters said:


> BigDaddy300 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it is. A nice one also. There are some :B in the tribs now. Landed several a few days ago and 4 were about 30" and 3 of those were hens.
> ...


----------

